# Currently writing...



## emiellucifuge

We have currently listening threads so why not the other way around?

To all those budding composers, just give a short run down of what youre working on right now, the background and reasons for writing it, any plans you have for it. Perhaps post some short sketches and give us a rundown of its proposed structure.

Any other info you can think of?


----------



## ricardo_jvc6

Well.. I don't know. But pherhaps something helpful. Right Now I am working on a Symphony and Mazurka and a Prelude. 3 In 1.


----------



## World Violist

I'm currently writing a viola quartet, for a concert four violists (myself being one) are giving in late March. I believe, incidentally, that all four of us are composing viola quartets for the concert.

Other than that, I'm mostly scouring my poetry books for art song material, and I keep telling myself to look through a book Japanese folk tales for material for a chamber opera but I haven't done so yet.


----------



## Wicked_one

I'm writing songs for my heavy metal band and I also started to work on an etude for classical guitar. Also, I'm thinking of writing one for electric guitar


----------



## emiellucifuge

Thats interesting world violist, a viola quartet? Must be interesting trying to combine the four instruments without it sounding boring. 

Ricardo - care to explain anything about these works?

Im also writing a couple of things right now but ill describe one of them.
Its a piano concerto for a small orchestra of children that I conduct at my school. Theres a really strange combination of instruments available; couple of violins, trumpets, clarinet, recorder and percussio, and being children theyre not at the highest level of capability. 
The pianist is very good though so I hope the piano acts as a guide for them to accompany, and this way I can still make the music interesting while they can still play it.


----------



## the_emptier

i'm sort of always writing, especially now that i have much more free time because i'm done with college auditions and applications. 

i have ideas for various symphonic works but im just fleshing things out. something that is coming along nicely is a brazilian esque guitar song i'm writing, it has some really cool rhythm stuff in it and i might incorporate scat singing as well.


----------



## ricardo_jvc6

> Ricardo - care to explain anything about these works?


Hmm well.. about my current works. I'd rather want to talk about the prelude and mazurka. About the Prelude Its a music that starts in Bb Major, It trains you with Arpeggios and scales. The Mazurka is a very Interesting one. It starts In Eb Major.
The Begginning Notes start as exactly Chopin As-dur Ab Major Opus 53. I noticed that after. Well it suppose to train with arpeggios, chords and much other. About the symphony, it starts in B Major.


----------



## Igneous01

Starting today I decided i would write a symphony that reflects a form of human history. Im proposing for myself a timeline of 8000bc - 2000ad and using expressions to dictate major events in human history. but its hard finding anything factual about what happened pre 4000bc as its mostly speculations. Atleast i have all the time in the world to write it.


----------



## ricardo_jvc6

Igneous01 said:


> Starting today I decided i would write a symphony that reflects a form of human history. Im proposing for myself a timeline of 8000bc - 2000ad and using expressions to dictate major events in human history. but its hard finding anything factual about what happened pre 4000bc as its mostly speculations. Atleast i have all the time in the world to write it.


Well it must be very intrigating this music of yours. Sounds Interesting.


----------



## wlad

Finishing piano concerto and starting...oratorio!


----------

